# Assisted weightloss before ICSI treatment (Lipobind)



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm desperately hoping that I will undergo my first ICSI treatment in the new financial year (April)... but I have put on an awful lot of weight over the last 7 months (I try to eat a healthy balanced diet anyway) - and take fairly regular excercise - and wondered if Lipobind would help give my weight loss a boost.

Obviously I'll be taking Pregnacare in the run up to treatment, but I wouldn't want to add any undue chemicals to my system - some of the women I work with swear by it, but I'm not sure what it contains or how it works... and REALLY don't want to put ICSI treatment in jeopardy.

But also don't want to miss out on my ICSI treatment with a bmi which is too high - any advice would be much appreciated.
Many thanks
Sheila


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sheila,

Sorry not to reply before now. I went off to do some investigating on Lipobind (never heard of it) and then totally forgot to come back and post   

Have your clinic told you to loose weight before treatment? Or do you know they definitely have a cut off BMI level? Sometimes it isn't necessary to crash diet before treatment and a slow steady weight loss is better for the body anyway. I'd advise discussing any weight issues with the clinic first before embarking on any weight loss treatments.

All I can find on Lipobind is that it contains cactus extract, so I don't know if it would affect the drugs used during ICSI or not. It acts locally in the gut to bind fat from the ingested food and therefore reduce the amount of fat being absorbed into the body. Seemingly it forms a fat/fibre complex that is then passed out the body. I do know that the prescribed weight loss drugs that work like this (binding fat) tend to be quite interesting on the  front!!! Can be quite smelly and cause a fair bit of wind. They do work but you do have to watch your calorie intake at the same time anyway. How much weight you lose depends on how well you stick to your diet (as with all these things they don't work on their own   )

If you think it will help and be something to incentivise you before treatment then I can't see a problem in taking it before treatment. Don't know about continuing it during treatment though, so best discuss that with your clinic.

Hope this helps. Masses of      for April

Maz x


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks Maz 
You're reply is much appreciated, I've not been asked to lose weight by my clinic, but then again, I've not seen them since April... but I'd feel a lot more comfortable losing a good half stone or so (not ideal in the run up to Christmas hahaha)...
..so think I'll give it a whirl for a month or two!
Thanks again and your gorgeous little one is an inspiration ....
Sheila ready to jump on the icsi rollercoaster.


----------

